# Inside the Husqvarna 555



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

I ordered a 562xp and it was suppose to be in yesterday but of course now they say maybe the end of the month. Decided I would bring one of these home and kept the 562 on order. Why not?

First impression is good balance. The hand position feels very similar to the ms261 as does the width of the body. And it is SMOOOOTH.





Any questions while I have this thing tore down to the case lol


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2011)

So far so good, but halv a hp more + the Revboost surely will make a very notisable difference.......


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> So far so good, but halv a hp more + the Revboost surely will make a very notisable difference.......


 
Hope so ST. Another half horse and I think Husky is onto something!


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Captive bar nuts are handy. Also has an adjustable oiler.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=200921&d=1317323803






Air injection flows through the case.






All new coil setup with a three wire carb control


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Angle of the cylinder.







These mufflers are as restrictive as a MS290! Couldn't believe how heavy it is and all the baffles inside.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2011)

Is there any rpm number on that blue coil?


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Is there any rpm number on that blue coil?


 
There is not. It is SEM. I can run it up to 13,500 and then my tach goes nuts.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome thread. Been waiting for this. Reppage has been sent. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

The carb setup is double venturi. I would have liked to see a setup similar to the 372xt but I'm sure they have a lot invested in this idea.





















The carb is a Zama with absolutely no adjustments. Not even an idle set screw. They are controlling idle and high end all electronically.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

At first impression, this saw looked intimidating to work on. Found that not to be the case. Operational parts are all bundle together and for the most part come out complete and with out finagling. All lines are molded.....I can see the fuel line being a pain but other than that not bad.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Think she'll mind if we take her top off?

Notice how low the wrist pin is? I've not payed attention to the 576's enough to remember if this is normal.






The cylinder quality is top notch. Very crisp with good coating and chamfer. And a HUGE combustion chamber. Squish is bigger than my solder so will have to measure later.








And also, a magnet sticks to the crank bells.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Lower transfers and exhaust port.






Intake port is similar to the 372xt, small and narrow with little room to move.






Upper trans are good sized and flow toward to intake very well.


----------



## Dillio187 (Sep 29, 2011)

my only comment is, it looks like it's as windy today in Iowa as it is here in Minnesota. Talk about flying wood chips!


----------



## rob066 (Sep 29, 2011)

It will be a while before I get one of those saws. I will let everybody else be the guinea pig. I will stay with the old poven technology as long as I can remain.


----------



## little possum (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice looking saw. Is it gonna be weird/hard to port with the angle of the cylinder?

Thanks for tearing into your brand new saw for us!


----------



## sunfish (Sep 29, 2011)

Great thread! Thanks for the photos!!!


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Dillio187 said:


> my only comment is, it looks like it's as windy today in Iowa as it is here in Minnesota. Talk about flying wood chips!



It is terrible today. Makes for a lot of dust in the field.



little possum said:


> Very nice looking saw. Is it gonna be weird/hard to port with the angle of the cylinder?
> 
> Thanks for tearing into your brand new saw for us!


 
Any time!


----------



## SkippyKtm (Sep 29, 2011)

Top notch thread, rep sent!

I rated it a 5 star thread.

BTW...don't forget to rate it if you like it!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## REJ2 (Sep 29, 2011)

555 in hand AND a 562xp on order, he's got orange flowing in his veins!! Great thread, five star worthy!!


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll buy your used 555 when your 562XP comes in!


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

albertj03 said:


> I'll buy your used 555 when your 562XP comes in!


 
You sure I put it back together right?:hmm3grin2orange:











Extra bolts are in the "I'm not sure" bin.


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> You sure I put it back together right?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as there is a discount if it arrives with the "I'm not sure" parts in a little bag.


----------



## WACutter (Sep 29, 2011)

*Did you get a chance to weigh it?*

I know this is a loaded question, but I was wondering how much it really weighs. I had a 357XP that ran great, but it was right at 13 lbs pho dry - inching up on the 372. I know the official specs say that the 555 is a lot lighter, but husky has been known to fudge a bit on advertised weight.

Thanks!


----------



## RAMROD48 (Sep 29, 2011)

First time a chain comes off (and dont tell me it wont happen to the happy home owner) its gonna wipe the pump right out...

I call fail on that one...


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> First time a chain comes off (and dont tell me it wont happen to the happy home owner) its gonna wipe the pump right out...
> 
> I call fail on that one...


 
That is one of the two concerns I have with the design. The other being the composite antivibe attached to the handle.




I have more than two tanks through it already. I found myself walking back tot he wood pile twice since reassembly.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

WACutter said:


> I know this is a loaded question, but I was wondering how much it really weighs. I had a 357XP that ran great, but it was right at 13 lbs pho dry - inching up on the 372. I know the official specs say that the 555 is a lot lighter, but husky has been known to fudge a bit on advertised weight.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I've had this question asked already. If a local scale can be found, I will weigh it.

I know a couple hippies but I'm sure there scale can't handle more than a couple ounces


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe I shouldn't have tore it down? Two neg reps for one thread, I must have pushed some buttons lol.:msp_scared:


----------



## REJ2 (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have tore it down? Two neg reps for one thread, I must have pushed some buttons lol.:msp_scared:


 
#### em!!


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 29, 2011)

Mitch I'm glad you did so we can see it. I don't know you got neg rep for this thread. I'll try to help you out.


----------



## WACutter (Sep 29, 2011)

*What He Said!*



mdavlee said:


> Mitch I'm glad you did so we can see it. I don't know you got neg rep for this thread. I'll try to help you out.


 
Agreed

This has been great; thanks.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> #### em!!


 
You don't leave much to the imagination LMAO Thanks




mdavlee said:


> Mitch I'm glad you did so we can see it. I don't know you got neg rep for this thread. I'll try to help you out.


 
O I don't care about rep. Not even sure what its for really. I enjoy this stuff so I'd do it even if no one else cared.


Side note, it will be hard to find the ambition to tear down the 562 after this. What really is the difference?


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Posted these in another thread but will gather them here as well.




555 by mweba1, on Flickr




555 by mweba1, on Flickr




55 bar shot by mweba1, on Flickr




555 top cut by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> You don't leave much to the imagination LMAO Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
All the more reason to find out!!!  

Great Thread, and I sent some green reps!!


----------



## Jed1124 (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have tore it down? Two neg reps for one thread, I must have pushed some buttons lol.:msp_scared:


 
Guy tares apart a brand new saw and gets neg repped for it!!! Thanks for taking the time and showing us all the new technology. New saw tare down rep for ya.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 29, 2011)

So whats the 555 replacing, The 359??? Seems I got cornfused with the 555, 560, and 562.


----------



## Terry Syd (Sep 29, 2011)

Positive rep sent. I've wanted to take a look inside these 555/560s for a while. I was surprised the transfer port was as close to the exhaust port as it was. If you got a picture of the pattern on top of the piston I'd like to see it.

The 450 has the transfers closer to the back of the cylinder. Even after I made them wider by 12.5% the pattern still has a slight 'tongue' pattern to it. I wonder if the more forward postition of the transfers allows a more uniform scavenging. I would be concerned with some short circuiting that close to the exhaust, but the entry angle of the port may prevent that - the piston pattern will give us an indication.

Too bad you didn't get the timing figures for the jug, the 560 jug has a different part number and it would be interesting to see what, if any, timing differences there are between the 555 and the 560.

I'd also like to know the size of the venturi on the 555/560 C1M carb. The 576 carb has a 13.5mm venturi and would fit on the 555/560. Perhaps there is a spec sheet that indicates the venturi size.

Don't be put off by the small size of the intake port. The strato intake system is comprised of both the intake and the strato port. The strato 'intake' ports are the transfer ports themselves, so the combined width of the intake is far greater than a conventional two-stroke.


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 29, 2011)

Postive ++++++++


Btw, is the saw running stock .325 chain ? Look awsome :biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> So whats the 555 replacing, The 359??? Seems I got cornfused with the 555, 560, and 562.


 
The 359 I assume.



Mountain6288 said:


> Postive ++++++++
> 
> 
> Btw, is the saw running stock .325 chain ? Look awsome :biggrin:


 
Running 3/8 full ch .058 20" and loves it...


----------



## wsg (Sep 29, 2011)

new saw photo/dissasembly rep! Tried to anyway..have to spread it some more.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

@Terry, 
I will check on the carb when time allows. Also, when the 562 shows, I will get numbers for ya. I have no plans to mod it as I'm unsure what will happen after the 562 arrives.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 29, 2011)

As far as weight, I would imagine it would look good as in another thread regarding a 560XP the OP stated it was 12 pounds dry of fluids........BTW, that was surely some positive reppage I sent your way. I just cant imagine why someone would/could negative rep such a wonderful thread...........:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Terry Syd (Sep 29, 2011)

When you get the numbers off the 562 you need to also get the timing for the strato opening. To do that you will have to remove one of the transfer covers and watch for when the strato cutaway appears over the bottom of the transfer port window - that's when the strato port starts to flow into the top of the transfer ports.

I expect that the strato timing will be around 10 degrees longer than the intake port timing - that seems to be the case so far. 

The longer strato timing is probably an EPA consideration to give a good gulp of air to the cylinder, however it short changes the intake timing. The engine isn't able to start making crankcase compression until the strato port closes (when the cutaway disappears below the transfer port), thus having the intake timing shorter than the strato timing appears to be an emissions consideration. I found that matching the intake and strato timing gave me the best results.

Check the alignment of the transfer covers while you are at it. They didn't align to the ports very well on my 450 and I had to elongagate the screw holes to get the covers in the right position.

Another thing to check is whether part of the piston skirt blocks the strato intake (especially at TDC). You may find that you can trim the piston cutaway a bit to increase the flow.


----------



## wendell (Sep 29, 2011)

Probably just a couple stihlheads getting all jealous. :msp_biggrin:

Don't worry, Mitch. I just sent you enough to more than make up for it.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> So whats the 555 replacing, The 359??? Seems I got cornfused with the 555, 560, and 562.


 
359 is correct! :msp_smile:


----------



## sunfish (Sep 29, 2011)

Dang, that's a great lookin saw!!!



I don't understand the negs???


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> The 359 I assume.
> 
> 
> 
> Running 3/8 full ch .058 20" and loves it...


 
Surely pitch and standard bar length will vary between different markets, but I have to admit that the 555 doesn't interest me much - I wait for my 560xpg.....

Anyway, the powerhead design looks like the saws will balance a longer bar than the weight indicates......


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

I do have a stray Snellerized 2156 here.....if I was to have permission, could make a comparison vid.opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2011)

Way to go Not too many guys will tear a new saw down! Neg rep? Call them out publically, lol.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> I do have a stray Snellerized 2156 here.....if I was to have permission, could make a comparison vid.opcorn:


 
Do it, man! I'd love to see that!


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Dang, that's a great lookin saw!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the negs???


 
I'm starting to think they are miss clicks when leaving feedback because I've gotten more LOL


----------



## sunfish (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> I'm starting to think they are miss clicks when leaving feedback because I've gotten more LOL


 
Well, I sure hope I wasn't one of the 'miss clicks'. :msp_mellow:


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> I'm starting to think they are miss clicks when leaving feedback because I've gotten more LOL


 
Mitch, I would bout bet money thats what it is. I looked at my settings the other day and I had 80 notifications. All likes. I bet the system messed up.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Made a vid of the saw pulled down. Its a bit shaky, sorry for that.

<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/stsm7CIuRcc?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/stsm7CIuRcc?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> I do have a stray Snellerized 2156 here.....if I was to have permission, could make a comparison vid.opcorn:


 
Comparing a modded and used saw to a new bone stock one doesn't make any sence anyway - just forget it!


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Comparing a modded and used saw to a new bone stock one doesn't make any sence anyway - just forget it!


 
It makes no sense if it looses but perfect sense if it wins 







I've run the 2156 before BTW and I'm pretty certain the 555 with come in first loser


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Best pattern pic I have, Terry


----------



## Husq445 (Sep 29, 2011)

I neg repped ya for buying my saw! Jk Does he have another one in there to play with? Great thread btw!


----------



## wendell (Sep 29, 2011)

Husq445 said:


> I neg repped ya for buying my saw! Jk Does he have another one in there to play with? Great thread btw!


 
You going to finally show up to a GTG?


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Husq445 said:


> I neg repped ya for buying my saw! Jk Does he have another one in there to play with? Great thread btw!


 
Ya buddy. Good to hear from ya Ric.

One more 555 and two 562's on the way.


----------



## little possum (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh that new saw smell...


----------



## Husq445 (Sep 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> You going to finally show up to a GTG?


 
You had me worried, had almost forgotten about it.

It is the 8th still correct.

If it would have been this weekend I would have been screwed. My anniversary is this Saturday the 1st, and if I spent it at a gtg, by this time next year she would have half of my saws, as well as half of everything else!


----------



## Terry Syd (Sep 29, 2011)

Mitch, nice pattern. No 'tongue' pattern like the 450, it looks like the flow just moves up the back of the cylinder without much turbulence from the meeting of the transfer flows, also no eddies indicated from short circuiting. It looks like Husky has done their homework. Now to see if the 560/562 with the crank stuffers and higher crankcase compression will have a similar pattern.


----------



## JimmyT (Sep 30, 2011)

mweba, excellent thread and teardown with revealing Swedish design and technology. The raked cylinder and carburetor are amazing. Maybe a few sleepness nights in Deutschland for some designers.


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

Let the board decide....







Bar and chain were swapped. Same fuel. Both saws are stock with a break in advantage to the 357.


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 30, 2011)

My stop watch tells me the 555 was close to 2 seconds faster each cookie


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 30, 2011)

Good grief Mitch. That 555 just spanked your 357. Straight up brother.


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 30, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Good grief Mitch. That 555 just spanked your 357. Straight up brother.



Opened up a can of Whhop A$$. Imagine a 562xp in the race.


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

Mountain6288 said:


> Opened up a can of Whhop A$$. Imagine a 562xp in the race.


 
For that matter, imagine this 555 broke in


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 30, 2011)

mweba said:


> For that matter, imagine this 555 broke in



True...

Found a dealer within state who has a 555 in stock, and will be ordering in 562's. Will have to drive over there this week and get a hands on feel.


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

Length is close to the same. Over all height, the 555 is much shorter and the rear handle is lower. 555 is also slimmer.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Mountain6288 said:


> True...
> 
> Found a dealer within state who has a 555 in stock, and will be ordering in 562's. Will have to drive over there this week and get a hands on feel.


 
No need, it feels great. Trust me.


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> No need, it feels great. Trust me.


 

Ok.

But you wouldnt belive how many dealers dont know about Auto Tune, or were even willing to look into it. Wish some of you guys were here in Ct.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Mountain6288 said:


> Ok.
> 
> But you wouldnt belive how many dealers dont know about Auto Tune, or were even willing to look into it. Wish some of you guys were here in Ct.


 
Just come up to Maine. I'm actually located in what some folks call "northern Massachussetts" :msp_scared:


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Just come up to Maine. I'm actually located in what some folks call "northern Massachussetts" :msp_scared:



The Mass influence is all of Southern Maine, Southern New Hampshire, and lots of vermont. I spend my time Way up north, by the Canadian Border.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 30, 2011)

Well men, ya gotta give it up for Husky. 2 saws smoother than silk with mad power and very,very lean in the weight department IMHO. To me, it really looks like Husqvarna layed a couple Ace's on us this time!


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Mountain6288 said:


> The Mass influence is all of Southern Maine, Southern New Hampshire, and lots of vermont. I spend my time Way up north, by the Canadian Border.


 
That's a good place to be. Last Saturday-Wednesday I was downeast, about an hour east of Bangor if you were en route to Calais. What do you go up there for? Snowmobiling or family?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Well men, ya gotta give it up for Husky. 2 saws smoother than silk with mad power and very,very lean in the weight department IMHO. To me, it really looks like Husqvarna layed a couple Ace's on us this time!


 



I agree. I like the look of the all orange model better than the silver and orange.


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I agree. I like the look of the all orange model better than the silver and orange.


 
I don't mind the gray but I also have a couple 346NE's and they look like chit when the grey gets worn. The orange just wears better.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

The silver on my 346 looks pretty bad it's gray now like you said, if they cleared the silver it would last longer.


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> That's a good place to be. Last Saturday-Wednesday I was downeast, about an hour east of Bangor if you were en route to Calais. What do you go up there for? Snowmobiling or family?



Snowmobiling and camping, Vt's NEk and Pittsburg area of NH for snowmobiling. Hopefully someday I can retire up that way, where some common scence still prevails.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Oct 1, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> The silver on my 346 looks pretty bad it's gray now like you said, if they cleared the silver it would last longer.


 
That's what I did with mine, I used a 2 part urethane clear on it, still looks great, but I agree they should have done that at the factory...


----------



## TK (Oct 1, 2011)

Mountain6288 said:


> Snowmobiling and camping, Vt's NEk and Pittsburg area of NH for snowmobiling. Hopefully someday I can retire up that way, where some common scence still prevails.


 

It's nice up there. The in-laws are just north of Lincoln and it's just a whole different way of life. If there were any jobs up there I'd consider relocating, but she's a dental hygienist and I'm a dubba-doo dealer. Maybe I will if we ever get all this "change" we were promised...... :msp_mad:


----------



## sunfish (Oct 1, 2011)

*555 whooped the 357*



mweba said:


> Let the board decide....
> 
> 
> 
> Bar and chain were swapped. Same fuel. Both saws are stock with a break in advantage to the 357.



Have ya tried the ported 357 against it yet?

Thanks!


----------



## mweba (Oct 1, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Have ya tried the ported 357 against it yet?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I have not. Really, I've been borrowing time to get this much done for the masses. With the GTG coming up this next weekend, there are sure to be many comparisons made. Doesn't sound like the 562 will make the event but I'm now not sure it needed to.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

i am hearing reports that the oil pumps on these new models are plastic, as well as other measures taken to cut corners for weight purposes. i.e., it is a mag. case saw, just alot less of it. can anyone confirm or deney this????
if it is true, i guess i am glad my glad stihls' are heavy. can anyone add to this? either way i still want a 562.


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2011)

The case is Mag and first impression is they didn't cut corners. Only time will tell if they have stress issues with the new design. The oil pump is a composite material and appears to be well built as well. My only issue/question is if a thrown chain can reach it. It appears to be out of reach but give any equipment to the public and they will find a way.


Stihl has never had a flaw in design


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

Stihl has had many a saw w/issues. I don't think the semi-pro stihl (ms391) is built nearly as well as the husky comparible model (353,359,365). I wish stihl would do better with this. I am just wondering where it is they save weight on these saws? If the 362 is 13#, and the 562 is 12.6# it has to come from somewhere. I am anxious to get a 562 and tear into it. I should be able to get one out of the indy distributer around the 10th. Of the month.


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> Stihl has had many a saw w/issues. I don't think the semi-pro stihl (ms391) is built nearly as well as the husky comparible model (353,359,365). I wish stihl would do better with this. I am just wondering where it is they save weight on these saws? If the 362 is 13#, and the 562 is 12.6# it has to come from somewhere. I am anxious to get a 562 and tear into it. I should be able to get one out of the indy distributer around the 10th. Of the month.


 
I hear ya and wasn't trying to critical of your question. To be honest, I have no idea where they save it. It sure as hell isn't in the muffler. It is by far the heaviest one I've ever come across on any saw ever! They would prob get Stihl by half a pound with a different one.

Looking at the inside of the muffler, there is a lot of engineering. To the point they went out of their way t shape things a certain way. Thinking about getting another one and modding it. I have a feeling it would slow it down.


----------



## Rounder (Oct 2, 2011)

mweba said:


> The case is Mag and first impression is they didn't cut corners. Only time will tell if they have stress issues with the new design. The oil pump is a composite material and appears to be well built as well. My only issue/question is if a thrown chain can reach it. It appears to be out of reach but give any equipment to the public and they will find a way.
> 
> 
> Stihl has never had a flaw in design


 
Thanks for the thread. Around here, 60 cc saws are pre-commercial thinning saws. The chain will get thrown about a million times and the saw will be abused beyond beleif......so we'll see how they do. I think the autotune dealy would be good for the application though, might keep them alive a little longer in the hands of a bunch of ding dongs working at multiple elevations during a normal work week.

Nice pics - Sam


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

The fitment between the oil pump driver and the sprocket seems to be a better setup for keeping crap out of it while running IMO. I don't think there will be any issue of the oil pump failing due to physical damage other than being dropped or run over. The overall design of the saw is quite different than the norm, so there are a lot of different little things that I'm interested in seeing whether they will be positives or negatives. For a heavy hitter to be in the game for so long and make changes as such, I doubt they are going to be negatives, but who knows. Most people will be skeptical simply because it is different. I don't know why, but most people don't deal with change very well.


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

Just out of curiosity - has there ever been an oil pump destroyed due to a thrown chain??? How did this even come about?


----------



## flimflam (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> I am just wondering where it is they save weight on these saws? If the 362 is 13#, and the 562 is 12.6# it has to come from somewhere. I am anxious to get a 562 and tear into it. I should be able to get one out of the indy distributer around the 10th. Of the month.


 

Like I have said in a thread before this, Husky is superior to Stihl in chainsaw technology. Maybe Stihl is more durable but performance and innovation goes to Husky, and this post of yours admits such.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

not sure if any oil pumps have been ate up by chains or not. i really wish husky would get away from the outboard clutch. my 346,2153,2156 all have it, and it the only thing i dislike about them. it is such an antique way of doing things. i like the clutch drum there to protect and keep things away from the oil pump,and the crankcase. plus the weight of the clutch,chainbreak, ect. is closer to the center of the saw, not hanging off to the side. anyway, if the oil pump is plastic, with nothing there to protect it, it could eaily be caught by the chain.


----------



## flimflam (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> not sure if any oil pumps have been ate up by chains or not. i really wish husky would get away from the outboard clutch. my 346,2153,2156 all have it, and it the only thing i dislike about them. it is such an antique way of doing things. i like the clutch drum there to protect and keep things away from the oil pump,and the crankcase. plus the weight of the clutch,chainbreak, ect. is closer to the center of the saw, not hanging off to the side. anyway, if the oil pump is plastic, with nothing there to protect it, it could eaily be caught by the chain.


 
Outboard clutch is one way of balancing out a saw. If that thing was inboard it would probably feel like a crapy MS 261!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

flimflam said:


> Like I have said in a thread before this, Husky is superior to Stihl in chainsaw technology. Maybe Stihl is more durable but performance and innovation goes to Husky, and this post of yours admits such.


like i have said before, you are full of crap. if the saw is lighter they are saving it somewhere.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

flimflam said:


> Outboard clutch is one way of balancing out a saw. If that thing was inboard it would probably feel like a crapy MS 261!


 yeh, my 346 is so well balanced it falls over on its side all the time. no go back into your cave you troll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

The oil pump is not exposed. And the outboard clutch does nothing but hardly slow down a chain swap. Anyone who is adept enough to remove a clutch to do any maintenance can either make or buy a clutch removal tool. 

I've used/serviced both in and outboard clutch saws, and don't really find any huge downfalls to the outboard clutches. Then again, I differ with a lot of people concerning saw technology.


----------



## flimflam (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> like i have said before, you are full of crap. if the saw is lighter they are saving it somewhere.



So much for plastic oil pumps and less mag, where you got that rumor is beyond me. Probably you made that rumor up yourself. Cylinder design, chassis design everything about the 555/560/562 is thinking out of the box and innovative. The thing puts out more power than that 362 of yours and has revboost and AT all at a ligher better balanced package. The thing is way more nimble too like a 50cc saw. Husky wins again!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> The oil pump is not exposed. And the outboard clutch does nothing but hardly slow down a chain swap. Anyone who is adept enough to remove a clutch to do any maintenance can either make or buy a clutch removal tool.
> 
> I've used/serviced both in and outboard clutch saws, and don't really find any huge downfalls to the outboard clutches. Then again, I differ with a lot of people concerning saw technology.


 do you find that the outboard clutch wears faster/or have more trouble with it due to being open?


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> yeh, my 346 is so well balanced it falls over on its side all the time. no go back into your cave you troll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
There is a big difference in the balance of a saw just sitting around and a saw that is being used.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

flimflam said:


> So much for plastic oil pumps and less mag, where you got that rumor is beyond me. Probably you made that rumor up yourself. Cylinder design, chassis design everything about the 555/560/562 is thinking out of the box and innovative. The thing puts out more power than that 362 of yours and has revboost and AT all at a ligher better balanced package. The thing is way more nimble too like a 50cc saw. Husky wins again!


 yeh and your still a loud mouth douchebag............oh yeh mister know-it-all the rev boost is a no go, and the oil pumps are plastic. anything you want to share with us?????


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> do you find that the outboard clutch wears faster/or have more trouble with it due to being open?


 
Clutch problems that I have seen revolve around people not knowing how to use a chainbrake. I've got an arborist with an Echo with a clutch problem at the moment but I haven't had time to look at the saw. The only 2 saws I've seen in the past couple of years with a clutch problem were a Husqvarna 261 and a Stihl MS440. Both were broken springs. I've got guys that don't know the first thing about maintenance, they simply bring in the saw when it simply won't go any further, and of all the problems they present me with I have yet to see a clutch problem.


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> yeh and your still a loud mouth douchebag............oh yeh mister know-it-all the rev boost is a no go, and the oil pumps are plastic. anything you want to share with us?????


 
Don't lower yourself, you don't look good doing that.


And wait until there is an actual oiler problem before you dis what it is made out of. If the time comes, you can say "I told you so" - but the time hasn't come.


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Just out of curiosity - has there ever been an oil pump destroyed due to a thrown chain??? How did this even come about?


 
Yes, have replaced a couple on cheapo saws. Not saying it is cheap just saying it could get hit by a thrown chain which could damage it. I was the source in question but it was just an early observation "thinking out loud".


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

mweba said:


> Yes, have replaced a couple on cheapo saws. Not saying it is cheap just saying it could get hit by a thrown chain which could damage it. I was the source in question but it was just an early observation "thinking out loud".


 
What were the saw makes and models?

I'm not trying to defend anything in particular, because a broken oiler is certainly a better choice than a broken, useless crankcase (357xp) due to a chain coming off.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

it did not say they would be a problem. i just asked if someone who owns one of the new saws could confirm or deney it. and this "flimflam" clown really is a DB, I do not lower myself to anything, unless someone provokes me into doing so.


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> it did not say they would be a problem. i just asked if someone who owns one of the new saws could confirm or deney it. and this "flimflam" clown really is a DB, I do not lower myself to anything, unless someone provokes me into doing so.


 
Even when provoked, you shouldn't.

Anyway, ya it appears to be plastic. But that is neither here nor there until it becomes a problem. I don't like the plastic side covers that Stihl uses, but it's just part of the saw and what they choose to do. Is it a problem? I would say more so than the oil pump, wouldn't you?


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

guys, i am not looking to start an arguement here. just trying to learn about these new saws, and what makes them tick. i personally have only found plastic pumps on cheaper saws.


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> guys, i am not looking to start an arguement here. just trying to learn about these new saws, and what makes them tick. i personally have only found plastic pumps on cheaper saws.


 
I wish I could say that this is in now way, shape, or form a cheap saw, but all I have is a first impression. It appears to have great machining, great fit and finish, and a nice package overall. I will know more this week. Tuesday looks like the day to sink it into the oak that I've previously posted in a thread about my 365 and a 570. 

All I can say about the oiler is that Husqvarna's XP saws have a reputation, and in this day and age I don't think they are willing to waste that on a plastic oiler if it didn't work. Time will tell.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

are we talking pro saws? i have never seen a pro stihl with a plastic oil pump, or plastic side cover, have you? i have no problem with it, i it works/lasts that is great. i will never put enough time on one to hurt anything.


----------



## flimflam (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> are we talking pro saws? i have never seen a pro stihl with a plastic oil pump, or plastic side cover, have you? i have no problem with it, i it works/lasts that is great. i will never put enough time on one to hurt anything.


 
But you do see plastic handlebars on them! Even homeowner models from other brands have steel handlebars.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> are we talking pro saws? i have never seen a pro stihl with a plastic oil pump, or plastic side cover, have you? i have no problem with it, i it works/lasts that is great. i will never put enough time on one to hurt anything.


 
I've never seen a Pro Husqvarna saw without a Mahle cylinder. .......I cant for the life of me understand what the big deal is with the plastic oil pump. TK nailed it IMO, whe he said it is neither here nor there and until it causes a problem.......WE could talk about the Mahle vs. other cylinders. Kinda seems like you wanna knit pick......I hope not as there is no perfect saw I would imagine...


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I've never seen a Pro Husqvarna saw without a Mahle cylinder. .......I cant for the life of me understand what the big deal is with the plastic oil pump. TK nailed it IMO, whe he said it is neither here nor there and until it causes a problem.......WE could talk about the Mahle vs. other cylinders. Kinda seems like you wanna knit pick......I hope not as there is no perfect saw I would imagine...


 again read my previous post. not nitpicking anything. just trying to find out about this saw.


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> are we talking pro saws? i have never seen a pro stihl with a plastic oil pump, or plastic side cover, have you? i have no problem with it, i it works/lasts that is great. i will never put enough time on one to hurt anything.


 
Again, it doesn't matter what it's made out of until it fails - and at that, for it to be even arguable, the failure has to be due to it being a plastic component. The impact of the oiler due to a chain coming off has got to be extremely rare. The chain coming off the bar has got to be an issue of circumstance. Under proper conditions and operator attention, it shouldn't be a problem. If you're using your chainsaw for a brushcutter, then it's your fault. If your chain is too loose, then it's your fault. It doesn't matter what the pump body is made out of, it matters what, why, and how.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 2, 2011)

Plastic oil pump... Some of the modern composites are stronger then metal.

Oh, and I like the outboard clutch better than inboard. I have em both...


----------



## indiansprings (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent thread, thank you for the time and effort you put forth for the members. Rep sent. I do like the all orange case much better than that of the 562, the silver will look like chit in two weeks.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 2, 2011)

I picked up Mitch's 555 this afternoon; light, nimble, smooth, starts easily, controls are logical, overall a very nice package. The 20" bar is a very nice fit with this saw and though I didn't do a lot of cutting it seems to handle the 3/8" chain with no complaints.

Then I pulled out my recently acquired 10-10S Special Edition to cut bark off one of the big cotton wood sticks. Heavy, clumsy, vibrates, requires wisdom and knowldge + technique to start, but I prefer the noise the Mac produces...

Mark


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> my 346,2153,2156 all have it, and it the only thing i dislike about them.


 
I don't mind the outboard clutch on my 346 at all and do believe it helps the handling of the saw.

On my 395 with the 42" bar on the other hand... :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## fernando62 (Oct 3, 2011)

I apologize to all of you if you allow me to introduce myself in this thread 

I would like to make some observations, first on a model I found mounted MS441 Gilardoni, MAHLE not only that I think absolutely one of the best rolls in the world. (By the way what happened to kensbi?) second point, like all choices, the internal or external friction has its pros and cons. 

the inner one, an easier installation of the bar-chain, oil pump, chain brake and grouped into the crankcase protected bike pro all the heat produced by friction over time is to solidify resin, wood and oil (this is like Huski for stihl) 
External: better heat dissipation, a more slim saw body, guard against a coprirochetto more voluminous, more exposed chain brake, and pump (but this can be overcome with a protective sheet) more loss of time in the bar mount chain.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2011)

flimflam said:


> So much for plastic oil pumps and less mag, where you got that rumor is beyond me. Probably you made that rumor up yourself. Cylinder design, chassis design everything about the 555/560/562 is thinking out of the box and innovative. The thing puts out more power than that 362 of yours and has revboost and AT all at a ligher better balanced package. The thing is way more nimble too like a 50cc saw. Husky wins again!


 
Right - by comparison, the MS362 and 261 are spill over from the first generation of "strato" saws, and was very predictable - they became what many of us "feared" they would be.......

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I've never seen a Pro Husqvarna saw without a Mahle cylinder. .......I cant for the life of me understand what the big deal is with the plastic oil pump. TK nailed it IMO, whe he said it is neither here nor there and until it causes a problem.......WE could talk about the Mahle vs. other cylinders. Kinda seems like you wanna knit pick......I hope not as there is no perfect saw I would imagine...




Gilardonis are not that rare on pro Husky saws, and I don't think there are anything wrong with that......


----------



## TK (Oct 3, 2011)

Back to the oil pump - in looking this morning, it is a bit more exposed than I remembered. That said, I still don't think it's going to be an issue. The chain coming off is more due to negligence of the user, or improper usage of the saw IMO. I'm not saying it doesn't legitimately happen, but the legitimate reasons are far less than the mistakes.


----------



## albert (Oct 3, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> are we talking pro saws? i have never seen a pro stihl with a plastic oil pump, or plastic side cover, have you? i have no problem with it, i it works/lasts that is great. i will never put enough time on one to hurt anything.


 
Plenty of 026's with plastic oil pump, although its protected by the clutch and drum.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 3, 2011)

As far as the inboard clutch protecting the oil pump; I have seen an inboard clutch spring break and take out the pump.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 3, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Gilardonis are not that rare on pro Husky saws, and I don't think there are anything wrong with that......


 
I wasnt saying there was Niko. It's just knitpicky at best right? Thats all. In other words, he if wanted to knitpick about Husqvarna oil pump, then can bethings found to knitpick about Stihl as well. Prolly not the best example, but he said he wasnt knitpicking so its all good anyways.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2011)

flimflam said:


> But you do see plastic handlebars on them! Even homeowner models from other brands have steel handlebars.


 
Aluminum, not steel I think - but you are right regarding some pro Stihl models.


----------



## mweba (Oct 3, 2011)

Just an observation, that I'm sure is related to the autotune, there are magnets on either side of the flywheel. Must be the power supply for the electric solenoids.



PS the color on the plug is great.


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2011)

Tested this just for fun but was surprised at how well it handled it. 24" full ch .050


----------



## TK (Oct 4, 2011)

mweba said:


> Tested this just for fun but was surprised at how well it handled it. 24" full ch .050
> 
> <object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qXCTuq8IaVs?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qXCTuq8IaVs?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


 
Perhaps you could answer a question that was raised elsewhere - and I couldn't really tell from the angle of the video: 

That section of the clutch cover that appears to have a notch missing out of it - do you seem to notice better chip evacuation? And do the chips seem to be deflected further away from you rather than all over your feet? That would be a pretty neat feature IMO.


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I ran a test the other day. It does move chips away from the user very well but the big difference I noticed was while noodling. The cover allows the strips to fall free instead of gathering on the top side. Don't get me wrong, it will still clog if you dog it it hard but not like other saws.


----------



## indiansprings (Oct 4, 2011)

The saw did a very nice job of handling a 24" bar, after running everything I have with MM you can sure tell it has a choked down exhaust by the exhaust note. Thanks for taking the time to share the video.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome thread Mitch. I really appreciate it man. I know youve had a good time doing it though. Cant wait to see the 562XP in action.


----------



## TK (Oct 4, 2011)

mweba said:


> Yes, I ran a test the other day. It does move chips away from the user very well but the big difference I noticed was while noodling. The cover allows the strips to fall free instead of gathering on the top side. Don't get me wrong, it will still clog if you dog it it hard but not like other saws.
> 
> <object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RAR-_QRUBss?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RAR-_QRUBss?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


 
Currently with my 365, if I wore those pants and cut like that, my boots would be full of chips :msp_ohmy:

If this rain EVER stops, I'll get out there with this 562 and get in on all the fun you're having with that thing! :msp_thumbsup: Thanks for the answer of the question. Definitely saw the chips flying in that vid.


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> The saw did a very nice job of handling a 24" bar, after running everything I have with MM you can sure tell it has a choked down exhaust by the exhaust note. Thanks for taking the time to share the video.


 
Thanks gentlemen. I do enjoy it. 

This morning I ran this saw with my modified 32" guide. I do have a vid but kept it private, not wanting to hear it from the you tube police ya know lol.

The saw does pull it better than the 362 I had but still to much for it.



@TK, My wife gets SO pissed when I cut wood with those pants:msp_w00t:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 4, 2011)

mweba said:


> Yes, I ran a test the other day. It does move chips away from the user very well *but the big difference I noticed was while noodling*. The cover allows the strips to fall free instead of gathering on the top side. Don't get me wrong, it will still clog if you dog it it hard but not like other saws.
> ......


 
No surprice that the _big_ differense is while noodling! :msp_smile:

How saws handle noodling vary a lot anyway though, in ways that often are hard to explain with any simple "rules"......


----------



## TK (Oct 4, 2011)

I have found the positive to wearing my Husqy saw pants - the zippers on the pockets  I hate cutting with carpenters/cargo/anything with extra pockets. I don't even like cutting with 5 pocket jeans because chips find there way into those pockets too. It wouldn't be a big deal if it wasn't so stinkin hot out! 

I need to find someone with a video camera to film the 562 in action. Being a product of the Internet and YouTube generations you'd think I'd own one...


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 4, 2011)

Tk most new smart phones have a good video camera in them. The droid 3 and droid x have 720 HD cameras. You really need to find someone to video the saw for all us that can't touch one yet.


----------



## TK (Oct 4, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Tk most new smart phones have a good video camera in them. The droid 3 and droid x have 720 HD cameras. You really need to find someone to video the saw for all us that can't touch one yet.


 
I have an iPhone, I assume I can upload directly to somewhere with it. What app do I need and a membership to where in order for it to work? 

And I really need this rain to stop so I can do something other than touch it! If I had a garage I'd drag a log in there and let er rip.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know about an Iphone but my droid I just pull the card out and load it onto the computer and then to youtube. If you get a video and email it to me without resizing it I can upload it for you. I can upload straight to youtube off the phone if it's on a wifi connection.


----------



## TK (Oct 4, 2011)

I was just messing around and found a way to direct load to YouTube. Now to try to capture a real vid for you guys...


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright that sounds good. I took a couple videos on my phone and it was as good as my video camera.


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2011)

All my latest vids have been with the droid phone. They are getting better and the file size is manageable. Being on satellite internet now, my upload speed stinks.

TK, I have fallin off the wagon lately with the chaps. Really need to get into that groove again.


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2011)

Snellerized 2156 vs 555


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2011)

2156 .22 .20 .21 ish

555 .24 .24 .24 ish



The 2156 skoots:msp_thumbup:


----------



## AZLOGGER (Oct 7, 2011)

For anyone interested I met with with the Poduct Manager from Charlotte Tuesday, I asked about a full wrap version of the 562, well he called me yesterday and they are working on a full wrap version of the 562. He said he will send me the product# and price as soon as they get the package together. BTW we ran both the 555 and 562 and the 562 kicked ass, even beating a Stihl 391 and 362, thee are going to be a great replacement saws for the 359 and 357.


----------



## TK (Oct 7, 2011)

AZLOGGER said:


> For anyone interested I met with with the Poduct Manager from Charlotte Tuesday, I asked about a full wrap version of the 562, well he called me yesterday and they are working on a full wrap version of the 562. He said he will send me the product# and price as soon as they get the package together. BTW we ran both the 555 and 562 and the 562 kicked ass, even beating a Stihl 391 and 362, thee are going to be a great replacement saws for the 359 and 357.


 
If they waited for the full wrap model before they released the standard, I'm sure there would have been mutiny!


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

Little update. Close to a tank was run through the saw at the GTG this weekend. Comments by members were positive with most commenting on how smooth it runs. After yesterday I have more than ten tanks through it without issue.

OK brass tax.....my dislikes are few but there are two. First, the decomp blows off every pull. This is not a big deal but when you are expecting it to work it catches you by surprise. Of course I'm man enough to start a 50cc saw without but I hate replacing recoil parts, ropes ect. Second, I miss the small flat head screw driver poking me through my pocket material. Just doesn't feel the same not having to adjust the carb with fall temp changes. There my rant is over! Ready for the whooping


----------



## wendell (Oct 10, 2011)

What I don't like is how smooth it is. I've never run an electric chainsaw but I can't imagine there is much difference.

And I'm not sure I like the idea of running something that smooth. It just seems, well, unmanly. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Oct 10, 2011)

AZLOGGER said:


> BTW we ran both the 555 and 562 and the 562 kicked ass, even beating a Stihl 391 and 362, thee are going to be a great replacement saws for the 359 and 357.



Was the 555 close to the 362. Still havnt heard of any 562's at any local dealers yet.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 10, 2011)

AZLOGGER said:


> For anyone interested I met with with the Poduct Manager from Charlotte Tuesday, I asked about a full wrap version of the 562, well he called me yesterday and they are working on a full wrap version of the 562. He said he will send me the product# and price as soon as they get the package together. BTW we ran both the 555 and 562 and the 562 kicked ass, even beating a Stihl 391 and 362, thee are going to be a great replacement saws for the 359 and 357.


 did you video any of this, as i would like to see how bad the 562 tears up the 362?


----------



## TK (Oct 10, 2011)

What is your experience so far with bucking 6-8" logs on the ground, if you've done that yet? The usual for me with any other saw is keep squeezing the throttle wide open, let off, wide open, let off, etc. Well I just can't do that with the 562, it only needs maybe half throttle pulses or else it seems to be overkill. It revs almost like a no load wide open scenario. I would imagine that may be the revboost feature, but was wondering if it were the computer instead? Knowing that when you hit the throttle it wants to rev up so it does compensates to rev up quicker? It was tough to get used to, but I like it. It seems like a good fuel saver right there. I took down three trees, limbed, and bucked them up without needing to refuel. Granted they werent huge by any means, but there was a fair amount of cutting and it was nice not to have to stop. 

So to make a long story short, I was wondering if the 555 was showing similarities to this?


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Oct 10, 2011)

TK said:


> I took down three trees, limbed, and bucked them up without needing to refuel. Granted they werent huge by any means, but there was a fair amount of cutting and it was nice not to have to stop.
> 
> So to make a long story short, I was wondering if the 555 was showing similarities to this?


 
Wow. Old saws I have can eat a tank of fuel in 20 minutes.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2011)

Husky state that the Revboost make the saw both rev up faster, and rev higher for a few seconds, on the Norwegian website. 
The 555 lack the Revboost, so I suspect there will be a notisable difference between the xp versions and the 555.......


----------



## TK (Oct 10, 2011)

Mountain6288 said:


> Wow. Old saws I have can eat a tank of fuel in 20 minutes.


 
I was rather impressed to say the least.



SawTroll said:


> Husky state that the Revboost make the saw both rev up faster, and rev higher for a few seconds, on the Norwegian website.
> The 555 lack the Revboost, so I suspect there will be a notisable difference between the xp versions and the 555.......


 
Ya I thought it might have been the revboost, but wasn't sure if it was an autotune feature. 

The throttle response on this thing is wicked.


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

I've bucked and limbed several trees but the vids are so long it will have to wait til the weekend. So far couldn't be happier with the saw. Revs free and handles well. Obviously not as nimble as a 346 but fast enough for my needs.


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

Not the best video. My camera girl had math to finish. Fresh elm

[video=youtube_share;N1HfK8g7I4A]http://youtu.be/N1HfK8g7I4A[/video]


----------



## mweba (Oct 11, 2011)

Finishing a pine this afternoon. Three videos and 3/4 tank of fuel. Camera angle isn't the greatest in the first one but the last two turned out great.

[video=youtube_share;7PpAOMb22Ro]http://youtu.be/7PpAOMb22Ro[/video]

[video=youtube_share;_MMsQMIM0L0]http://youtu.be/_MMsQMIM0L0[/video]

[video=youtube_share;vmrV2wJ0m5c]http://youtu.be/vmrV2wJ0m5c[/video]

And after all this cutting.

[video=youtube_share;hqSikMHK4IU]http://youtu.be/hqSikMHK4IU[/video]


----------



## mweba (Oct 19, 2011)

Muffler weight is 12.24 oz after approx 16 tanks.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2011)

mweba said:


> Finishing a pine this afternoon. Three videos and 3/4 tank of fuel. Camera angle isn't the greatest in the first one but the last two turned out great.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


 
Cool!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2011)

*562xp*



TK said:


> .......
> 
> The throttle response on this thing is wicked.


 
Just what I wanted to hear! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Oct 19, 2011)

Lots of structure in there.....no wonder it weighs so much


----------



## LabJonsered (Oct 19, 2011)

What mount and pitch does this saw come standard with?


----------



## mweba (Oct 19, 2011)

LabJonsered said:


> What mount and pitch does this saw come standard with?


 
Small mount 3/8 on mine. Sure this will vary as ordered.


----------



## TK (Oct 19, 2011)

mweba said:


> Small mount 3/8 on mine. Sure this will vary as ordered.


 
The only thing that varies is the bar length. I suppose you could change the pitch over to a .325 if you really wanted to, but I don't believe that would be very effective on this saw.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Oct 19, 2011)

Great thread, thanks for sharing the info on your new saw.....not to mention tearing into it....


----------



## mweba (Oct 19, 2011)

Little lighter now (10.16oz). I can surely afford to mount that dawg now

Holy tunnels and baffles! Added an extra port while I was in there.







Will look a lot better after some melted wire and paint is added.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Oct 19, 2011)

mweba said:


> Little lighter now (10.16oz). I can surely afford to mount that dawg now
> 
> Holy tunnels and baffles! Added an extra port while I was in there.
> 
> ...



Hope the autotune can compensate for the changes in the muffler.


----------



## Woodomaker (Oct 19, 2011)

Good thread...valuable info and Thanks for the time spent.


----------



## TK (Oct 19, 2011)

Tiger Rag said:


> Hope the autotune can compensate for the changes in the muffler.


 
It can.


----------



## mweba (Oct 19, 2011)

TK said:


> It can.


 

It does! Not sure if its faster but it sure does sound sweet.


----------



## TK (Oct 19, 2011)

mweba said:


> It does! Not sure if its faster but it sure does sound sweet.


 
Dude, vids needed after a statement like that!


----------



## mweba (Oct 19, 2011)

Thought I would follow up on the muffler mod while the video is loading. That pic was a rough cut look, of course I cleaned up all the edges before reassembly.

Also a trick for the guys welding these THIN mufflers. I tack fence wire under the new seam before capping it. Makes it easier to deal with the heat and adds strength.


----------



## mweba (Oct 19, 2011)

Could pull a Brad and turn on the car lights at the wood pile but that may be the last straw with my wife LOL


It hammers pretty good right

[video=youtube_share;Re8Chh8w4dc]http://youtu.be/Re8Chh8w4dc[/video]


----------



## mweba (Oct 21, 2011)

Add a couple more to this thread.

Popped the clutch off to switch over to an eight pin tonight. Drum is Husky branded with a new oiler coupler design.






Oiler view and also something I really like to see, a drum bearing grease vein.






Bearing view. Sealed style bearing, which I'm not a fan of but hey can't win em all


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 22, 2011)

Mitch, this has been one helluva good review! Thanks.


----------



## mweba (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey, look what showed up today......the outside dawg for the 555 I no longer own lol:banghead:


----------



## rburg (Dec 29, 2011)

It should work on your 562 when you get it.


----------



## mweba (Dec 29, 2011)

rburg said:


> It should work on your 562 when you get it.



Im not sure. The ipl shows a different inside dawg on the 62 if I remember right.


----------



## mweba (Dec 29, 2011)

You have to drill the holes to mount it btw......


----------



## oilslick (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome saw review I want a 555 now!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 12, 2012)

oilslick said:


> Awesome saw review I want a 555 now!



The 555 isn't really interesting, as it isn't a xp saw! :msp_wink:


----------



## tallguys (Feb 13, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The 555 isn't really interesting, as it isn't a xp saw! :msp_wink:




So you're saying that if the Husky isn't an XP its not any good? :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2012)

tallguys said:


> So you're saying that if the Husky isn't an XP its not any good? :msp_wink:



No, but they never are like the xp versions - I learned this the hard way, by getting a 353......


----------



## sgrizz (Feb 13, 2012)

mweba said:


> Hey, look what showed up today......the outside dawg for the 555 I no longer own lol:banghead:



Great review mweba ! Do you have the part # for the outside dawg for the 555 ?


----------



## Poguebilt (Jun 2, 2012)

The Part # is 577 01 40-01

Would love to see a picture of one installed!


----------



## albertj03 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've run a few tanks of fuel through my 555 now and it's proving to be a great firewood saw. The only complaint I have is the handle runs very close to the bar oil opening so it's hard to fill with a larger container without spilling at least a little bar oil. Besides that one thing it's an awesome saw.


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 2, 2012)

I like the all orange look of the 555.


----------



## mweba (Jun 2, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I like the all orange look of the 555.



Agreed, although I love my 562, the all orange look is sweet. I have some crank stuffers and a 562 P&C on the shelf hmmmmm


----------



## wyk (Jun 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> No, but they never are like the xp versions - I learned this the hard way, by getting a 353......



You can still get a 550...

Husqvarna 550 XP Professional Chainsaw plus extras. Stihl, 346 xp, 353, | eBay


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think he wants one. He is pretty happy with his 346... Russ


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2012)

wyk said:


> You can still get a 550...
> 
> Husqvarna 550 XP Professional Chainsaw plus extras. Stihl, 346 xp, 353, | eBay



Of couse, the 550xp has replaced the 346xp here, and are smaller and lighter than the 60cc ones.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2012)

mweba said:


> Agreed, although I love my 562, the all orange look is sweet. I have some crank stuffers and a 562 P&C on the shelf hmmmmm



I guess you need the coil as well.


----------



## hamish (Jun 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I guess you need the coil as well.



Not too sure about that yet, as the part number are a 84-02 for the 555 and 84-01 for the 562.......and the one or the 555 cost more.......ala Husqvarna 435/440 part numbering saga........

Does anybody have anything concrete o the revboost, apart from marketing material?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2012)

hamish said:


> Not too sure about that yet, as the part number are a 84-02 for the 555 and 84-01 for the 562.......and the one or the 555 cost more.......ala Husqvarna 435/440 part numbering saga........
> 
> Does anybody have anything concrete o the revboost, apart from marketing material?



Well, those that have used the 562xp and the 555 often comments that the 562xp has a much better trigger response, in addition to an obvious power advantage - and Husky makes a biggie out of the revboost of the 560xp and 550xp here. My 560xpg has the fastest trigger response of any saw I have used, a lot different from what usually is reported on "strato" saws.

Btw, the 562xp/xpg also is listed here by now, in the printed catalog - but it isn't on the website yet.


----------



## TK (Jun 3, 2012)

albertj03 said:


> I've run a few tanks of fuel through my 555 now and it's proving to be a great firewood saw. The only complaint I have is the handle runs very close to the bar oil opening so it's hard to fill with a larger container without spilling at least a little bar oil. Besides that one thing it's an awesome saw.



The first time you drop a tree on it and bend the handlebar your oil cap problem will be solved, and the least of your worries lol. How many tanks approx have you run through it so far?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 3, 2012)

*Squish?*

Ok, going back 500 pages it was mentioned that squish was too large to measure. What happens to strato timing and squish if it is run with no base gasket? Just wondering if that would be a simple compression bump or if it doesn't work on a strato as well as on a conventional ported cylinder. The two 60cc Huskies I have both were right around .040 with gasket, therefore work el perfecto gasketless.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> What happens to strato timing and squish if it is run with no base gasket?.



It's not enough change in port timing to worry about.


----------



## KodiakII (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone heard of a firmware update to give a little more hp?


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 4, 2012)

I am curious about the software updates. I noticed my dealers box of diagnostic stuff from husqvarna was still unopened. Hopefully he wraps his mind around it sometime soon:msp_ohmy:. Russ


----------



## mweba (Jun 4, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> Anyone heard of a firmware update to give a little more hp?



The software is designed to make the most power with the engine it is mounted to. The way I understand it, the updates are for driveability/reliability. To make more hp, you need to change the ports, timing and compression and the software will create a new mix pattern for power.



The solder I had at this time was computer board size so a measurement could not be made. With either the 62 or 55, pulling gasket alone will lead to the piston smacking the cylinder. My 56 is running a .024 cut popup and gasketless. Squish is close to .019 last I checked.



Also, ST I'm not convinced the rev boost isn't a part of the firmware.......


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2012)

*Firmware* is an expression I haven't seen or heard before. :msp_unsure:


----------



## mweba (Jun 4, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> *Firmware* is an expression I haven't seen or heard before. :msp_unsure:



Firmware is an operating system that is built in and usually can not be changed. What I meant by that is, I'm unsure if the rev boost is controlled by the software in the carb or the firmware in the ignition itself.




PS Brad is the computer techy. He may be able to explain all this mumbo jumbo a bit better. Maybe he could even do some writing for us


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 4, 2012)

Niko, 

Firmware is like the operating system of a computer. It is the term used for the software that runs a device. Cameras, Blueray players, and other modern gadgets sometimes receive 'Firmware' updates from the manufacturer to fix bugs, or even to add or change features. I have a camera that has had firmware updates to increase focus speed, change button programming and tweak other things. 

From Wikipedia (so you KNOW its accurate 
In electronic systems and computing, firmware is the combination of read-only memory and program code and data stored in it.[1] Typical examples of devices containing firmware are embedded systems, computers, computer peripherals, mobile phones, and digital cameras. The firmware contained in these devices provides the control program for the device. Firmware is held in non-volatile memory devices such as ROM, EPROM, or flash memory. Changing the firmware of a device may rarely or never be done during its economic lifetime; some firmware memory devices are permanently installed and cannot be changed after manufacture. Common reasons for updating firmware include fixing bugs or adding features to the device. This may require physically changing ROM integrated circuits, or reprogramming flash memory with a special procedure. Firmware such as the ROM BIOS of a personal computer may contain only elementary basic functions of a device and may only provide services to higher-level software. Firmware such as the program of an embedded system may be the only program that will run on the system and provide all of its functions.
Before integrated circuits, other firmware devices included a discrete semiconductor diode matrix. The Apollo guidance computer had firmware consisting of an especially manufactured core memory plane.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 4, 2012)

does the Husky computer control ignition timing or just fuel mixture?

I have not read up on this, but I was under the impression that the Stihl system only controlled mixture


----------



## mweba (Jun 4, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> does the Husky computer control ignition timing or just fuel mixture?
> 
> I have not read up on this, but I was under the impression that the Stihl system only controlled mixture



This is a good question. I doubt that we will ever know for certain unless an engineer chimes in.


----------



## CTYank (Jun 4, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> Niko,
> 
> *Firmware is like the operating system of a computer. It is the term used for the software that runs a device. *Cameras, Blueray players, and other modern gadgets sometimes receive 'Firmware' updates from the manufacturer to fix bugs, or even to add or change features. I have a camera that has had firmware updates to increase focus speed, change button programming and tweak other things.
> 
> ...



Not really. Firmware is storage of information (code/data) in non-volatile fashion, like ROM or EPROM. Nowadays, generally, the only OS-related storage there is stuff like POST (power-on self test.) Most modern OSs obtain nothing from ROM for their runtime use. Firmware storage is better protected against shocks than discs, but much more difficult to update. Firmware was used at runtime for DOS, which is not really an OS.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2012)

mweba said:


> Firmware is an operating system that is built in and usually can not be changed. What I meant by that is, *I'm unsure if the rev boost is controlled by the software in the carb or the firmware in the ignition itself.*
> 
> 
> .....



Well, so am I, and thanks!


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 4, 2012)

CTYank said:


> Not really. Firmware is storage of information (code/data) in non-volatile fashion, like ROM or EPROM. Nowadays, generally, the only OS-related storage there is stuff like POST (power-on self test.) Most modern OSs obtain nothing from ROM for their runtime use. Firmware storage is better protected against shocks than discs, but much more difficult to update. Firmware was used at runtime for DOS, which is not really an OS.



I was just trying to explain it to an _old_ man in Norway the best I could. No need need to get nitpicky J/K


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 4, 2012)

My theory:

Rev boost is computer controlled ignition advance. All models in question are capable of it in terms of hardware, but firmware/software/programming is what determines if it is enabled.


----------



## mweba (Jun 4, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> My theory:
> 
> Rev boost is computer controlled ignition advance. All models in question are capable of it in terms of hardware, but firmware/software/programming is what determines if it is enabled.



Agreed but it just as easily be controlled by fuel mixture. Off idle the system could allow for a certain period of lean high side tune. This in turn would account for extra rpms. Either way, without a strict definition from the developer, we may never know. 

What ever their means to meet the goal, it works very well


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> My theory:
> 
> Rev boost is computer controlled ignition advance. All models in question are capable of it in terms of hardware, but firmware/software/programming is what determines if it is enabled.



I wouldn't be surpriced if you are right! :smile2:


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't be callin' Niko old... Russ


----------



## TK (Jun 4, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> Don't be callin' Niko old... Russ



But.... He is??? Right???


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 4, 2012)

fuel injection next please


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 4, 2012)

TK said:


> But.... He is??? Right???



haven't you seen his picture in his avatar? I call em as I see em


----------



## mweba (Jun 4, 2012)

zombiechopper said:


> fuel injection next please



tdi?:d


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 4, 2012)

mweba said:


> tdi?:d



:hmm3grin2orange:

you know, my Bro has a 50cc 18Hp 2 stroke scooter

Why can't we have a 7 pound, 50cc 7Hp saw?

I refuse to get excited about carbs with wires hanging out. Not good enough. We can put a man on the moon. I want my pretend saw built.


----------



## TK (Jun 5, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> I refuse to get excited about carbs with wires hanging out. Not good enough. We can put a man on the moon. I want my pretend saw built.



Wireless fuel injection? Lol sounds like even more wires to me!


----------



## Kostas (Jun 12, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> you know, my Bro has a *50cc 18Hp *2 stroke scooter
> 
> ...



What is the brand of that scooter?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 12, 2012)

Kostas said:


> What is the brand of that scooter?



I actually have no idea - it was some Euro brand I had never heard of. I helped him work on it years ago when he bought it. We installed a big bore kit and a new pipe that was supposed to make 18Hp. I've never even ridden the thing but max speed went from 50 Km/h to over 100 Km/h. There was a guy from a scooter race club that sourced the parts.


----------



## Kostas (Jun 12, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> I actually have no idea - it was some Euro brand I had never heard of. I helped him work on it years ago when he bought it. We installed a big bore kit and a new pipe that was supposed to make 18Hp. I've never even ridden the thing but max speed went from 50 Km/h to over 100 Km/h. There was a guy from a scooter race club that sourced the parts.



These numbers seems unreal to me but when a big bore kit and a guy from a scooter race club get involved,you never know.


----------



## Poguebilt (Jun 28, 2012)

mweba said:


> You have to drill the holes to mount it btw......



Got a pic of where it actually mounts? I looked at what you posted but i never jumped out at me!


----------



## Poguebilt (Jul 4, 2012)

View attachment 244013
View attachment 244012
View attachment 244012


Look what finally showed up!!! 

Part # 577 01 40-01


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 5, 2012)

Kostas said:


> What is the brand of that scooter?



I asked him about it. It is a Derby Atlantis with a 70cc kit, tuned expansion pipe made for the porting in the kit, bigger carb, and altered transmission (continous variable belt). The HP numbers are what the parts manufacturer claims so who who knows if they are real, but max speed is certainly real and it's capable of highway speeds now. People actually race them like this for some crazy reason. I'd rather get into lawnmower racing personally 

The point being, the motor is surprisingly similar to a chainsaw engine but makes much higher power for a given displacement. Even the stock 50cc cylinder on that scooter makes as much power as most stock 75cc saws like a 460 or 372xpw. The stock scooter muffler was just a plain can, no different than a saw muffler. Makes me wonder why a saw can't be made better from the factory.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 5, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> you know, my Bro has a 50cc 18Hp 2 stroke scooter
> 
> ...



It has a lot to do with the exaust system....


----------



## TK (Sep 18, 2013)

Pretty legit to bring this thread back up. Gotta show the non-silver saws some love. Mitch's 555 is an awesome saw, and the more 545's that go out the door the more I like those little buggers as well. And as far as good threads go, this one is great in regard to the 555. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## weimedog (Sep 18, 2013)

I think my 555 is my all time favorite saw right now. The perfect saw for what I do at this point in my life.

But I have to wonder..if a built 555 could run as well as a built 562...


----------



## TK (Sep 23, 2013)

weimedog said:


> I think my 555 is my all time favorite saw right now. The perfect saw for what I do at this point in my life.
> 
> But I have to wonder..if a built 555 could run as well as a built 562...



There's only one way to find out


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 6, 2014)

Another great thread. Would love to see the pics and links fixed.


----------



## mweba (Nov 6, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Another great thread. Would love to see the pics and links fixed.



Fixed the video links. Not sure I have the pics yet. 

Harvest is almost over and until I get caught up from being irresponsibly behind, I'll prob not get back to fixing them.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks! These threads are a great resource.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 6, 2014)

mweba said:


> Posted these in another thread but will gather them here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking saw right there.


----------

